# feeding pleco



## limey714 (Feb 2, 2017)

i have 2 plecos in my tank 1 14in. 1 12in. the larger one is very finicky and does not like bottom feeder food from stores very seldom on driftwood either but is very healthy have no algae in tank either and it killed a 20in. clown knivefish about a year 6 mo. ago but has never bothered any other fish in tank just that 1 and was noradic about doing so. any suggestions on feeding?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

are they common plecos or a different species ?
have you tried any good wafers ?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

How did the pleco kill the clown knife? Seems more likely the clown knife died of other causes then the pleco had a meal, unless it's a Leporacantichus rather than a more common species.


----------



## supperfish (Oct 17, 2016)

I feed my placos with algae wafers. I think that is the best fish food for bottom feeders. https://portlandaquarium.net/feed-the-fish/


----------

